# Salt Nic Concerns - PLEASE HELP



## Gabriel Weiner (15/9/18)

Hey everyone. I have a small icare2 and I want to start using salt nic, as anything above 18mg with normal nic is too harsh.

I have read up and used salt nic and i like it a lot, but my only concern is the potential health risks that come with it, particularly the benzine which I have read causes cancer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/9/18)

The formation of benzine occurs at high temperatures. 

If you want to use salts, under 13w should be pretty safe. (13w is a guideline and not a rule. Depending on coil, you could go lower or higher)


----------



## Andre (15/9/18)

Research done with free base nicotine has shown that it is not addictive to non-smokers. From what is happening with nicotine salts in the USA I am inferring that it is highly addictive to non-smokers. This could have extremely adverse effects for the vaping community as is illustrated by the latest FDA actions. Just from this perspective I would stay away from nic salts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Informative 5


----------



## Gabriel Weiner (16/9/18)

daniel craig said:


> The formation of benzine occurs at high temperatures.
> 
> If you want to use salts, under 13w should be pretty safe. (13w is a guideline and not a rule. Depending on coil, you could go lower or higher)


Ah shit haha I wanted to use 50mg on a a dripper


----------



## Gabriel Weiner (16/9/18)

Andre said:


> Research done with free base nicotine has shown that it is not addictive to non-smokers. From what is happening with nicotine salts in the USA I am inferring that it is highly addictive to non-smokers. This could have extremely adverse effects for the vaping community as is illustrated by the latest FDA actions. Just from this perspective I would stay away from nic salts.



Dude there is no way that free base is not addictive to non smokers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (16/9/18)

Guys I'm not a saint I've been using the word too but here's an article on why we shouldn't.

https://www.vapingpost.com/2018/09/...stop-using-the-word-freebase-immediately/amp/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## gavin (17/9/18)

Article on benzine in e-cigarettes : http://ecigarette-research.org/research/index.php/whats-new/2017/252-benz

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vaper's Publication (17/9/18)

Pod systems are made for salt nic in that they are above 1 ohm, so the coils are 1.00 and up.. With the icare 2 your coil is 1.3 so you can push it all the way upto 15w if you really want to. Salt nic doesn't need as much heat to vapourise as freebase nic, this is why pods systems are made to these restrictions so that you don't try and vape salt nic at 200w, firstly it doesn't need that kind of heat and secondly if you did vape salt nic at 200w you would see stars and probably be exposed to harmful toxins. 

When looking for a sub ohm mod they usually come with a sub ohm tank and the lowest wattage's are 50W. So this tells you that that kind of device is for freebase nicotine and not salt nic. The link above is a great example of misinformation, if you try hold your pod system to your mouth and time a 5 second puff you will have a head rush like no other and your lips/tongue may start burning? This is not a "normal scenario" so the exposure that took place in this study is not realistic. So companies are making it easier for you by making devices catered for salt nic, like the icare2 that have low power output so that you don't go and vape satl nic on a 0.5 coil at 200w. This would be silly and may expose you to things your trying to avoid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/9/18)

Gabriel Weiner

I came across this article recently:

https://www.healthcabin.net/blog/nicotine-salts-eliquid/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (17/9/18)

Andre said:


> Research done with free base nicotine has shown that it is not addictive to non-smokers. From what is happening with nicotine salts in the USA I am inferring that it is highly addictive to non-smokers. This could have extremely adverse effects for the vaping community as is illustrated by the latest FDA actions. Just from this perspective I would stay away from nic salts.




But nootropic, and it stimulates so well... why do the FDA always want to take nice things away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

